
The Commodore 64 is the best selling computer ever - artsandsci
http://distrita.com/the-commodore-64-is-the-best-selling-home-computer-ever/
======
LarryMade2
Actually the claim is the best selling "single model" computer ever as most
other computers had more sales but didn't stick with the same features. Might
be more IBM PCs out there but they were not compatible with each other like
the C64...

Though I hear this might not be a thing anymore now due to the Rasberry Pi's
popularity.

